# Rotala "butterfly" ????



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

I just recently scaped a tank and noticed that a rotala that I obtained from a friend grows differently. Could it be rotala "butterfly"? I know its not rotala macrandra "narrowleaf". It seems to be a mini version of it. What do you guys think.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is rotala sp. cutting with rotala macrandra "narrow leaf" cutting. You can also see rotala "bonzi" next to it.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Heres what I think*

I love it, can I have some? LOL!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

These rotalas are so beautiful. Is there any end to the varieties??!!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The only way to tell for sure is for you to send me some so I can grow it. 

Seriously though, it looks like a nice little plant, almost like a small Rotala 'Colorata'.


----------

